# P. Regalis Caresheet.



## Fasciatum (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, i got my P. Regalis about last friday, so i was wondering if anyone know where i can find a good caresheet? I don't really trust much of those on the internet, so if anyone know about a good one then i'll be more than happy to hear about it ! 

Heres a picture of her 







Adult Female 

I'm so proud


----------



## lacoste615 (Jan 20, 2010)

*P.regalis caresheet*

Here is a great caresheet (www.bighairyspiders.com/regalis.shtml) Good luck.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 20, 2010)

Here you go:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=145465

I found this in the xhexdx sticky thread.  It's not species specific, but it will definitely meet your needs.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome picture mate and beautiful T! Congratz:clap:


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 21, 2010)

That's a good pic.


----------



## robd (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome. I just got one of those last month. They sure do like to show off. She's always wandering outside her hide.


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm glad people like the picture  And thanks for the caresheet guys!


----------



## Striker (Jan 26, 2010)

How close is the P.metallica care sheet to this one?


----------



## gumby (Jan 26, 2010)

Pokies are simple and grow fast feed them ponce a week keep them above 70 F and make sure they have water I mist mine every few days. My pokies are what I would call semiarboreal. They tend to start a burrow with several exits and then web up the corner of the cage they also tend to take the cocofiber and moss I use for bedding a mix it with their webbing unlike my avics who just make a web that reaches the ground but add nothing extra to it. Their bite it more toxic then many Ts so be prepared o have some pain for a week or two if bit (sarcasim)They are very playful just ask Robc he likes to throw them a chew toy(finger) every once in a while.


----------



## gumby (Jan 26, 2010)

yes P. metalliica should be about the same.


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 26, 2010)

gumby said:


> They are very playful just ask Robc he likes to throw them a chew toy(finger) every once in a while.


LOL i laughed so hard i fell down from my chair


----------



## gumby (Jan 26, 2010)

Just an FYI I think Robc is great that wasnt ment to be a dig in a bad way. Im sure noone really wants to be bit by a pokie they are dang fast and harder to predict then most other Ts IMO.


----------



## Striker (Jan 26, 2010)

robd said:


> Awesome. I just got one of those last month. They sure do like to show off. She's always wandering outside her hide.


Just wondering more about P.metallica's as well and if they like show off or spend most of their time hiding?


----------

